# sharing internet..help please



## siddarthmallya (Sep 8, 2013)

i hav bsnl broadband at home. hav a android cell. dont have wifi modem..i want to share my connection through the desktop.will I be able do that using Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N USB Adapter ???? flipkart link :Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N USB Adapter - Leoxsys: Flipkart.com

thank you


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2013)

siddarthmallya said:


> i hav bsnl broadband at home. hav a android cell. dont have wifi modem..i want to share my connection through the desktop.will I be able do that using Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N USB Adapter ???? flipkart link :Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N USB Adapter - Leoxsys: Flipkart.com
> 
> thank you



I don't think so. You need the PC to act as a router. You are better off getting a normal cheap LAN or ADSL router. Depends on the way you PC gets internet access.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Sep 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I don't think so. You need the PC to act as a router. You are better off getting a normal cheap LAN or ADSL router. Depends on the way you PC gets internet access.



but isnt it similar to using bluetooth usb stick ???


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

siddarthmallya said:


> i hav bsnl broadband at home. hav a android cell. dont have wifi modem..i want to share my connection through the desktop.will I be able do that using Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N USB Adapter ???? flipkart link :Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N USB Adapter - Leoxsys: Flipkart.com
> 
> thank you



that's a wi-fi usb adapter so if your android phone has wi-fi you can share pc's net connection using such adapter - for software use virtualrouter plus.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2013)

recommended solution is to get a cheap wifi router which does not require you to keep your PC on just so you can browse using your mobile.get this:
TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 9, 2013)

It can be done by creating a wireless hotspot Turn Your Windows PC Into a Wireless Hotspot . but disadvantage is you need to keep ur pc always on. 

Buy a cheap wireless router that would be better Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router (WNR612) - Netgear: Flipkart.com . 

I do the same with MTNL. (WGR614v10)


----------



## siddarthmallya (Sep 16, 2013)

thank you friends for helping me to decide..as i dont need wifi regularly i will go with it. i may use it for max 20 mins a day.


----------

